# How to learn to develop drivers



## dvshapkin (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi all,

Tell me please, how to learn to develop drivers for FreeBSD (C language I know)?
Specifically, I'm interested in WiFi adapter Realtek.

What can I read on this subject? Where can I find the specifications for Realtek adapter?

Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 7, 2015)

This is a _must_ read:
http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/driverbook.html


----------



## j4ck (Oct 11, 2015)

You can also buy lecture 1 from this course:
https://www.mckusick.com/courses/netdescrip.html
It is presented by George Neville-Neil. It reviews igb(4) and em(4) drivers.


----------

